# What is your Favorite Slow Cooker Recipe?



## Tim (Nov 9, 2008)

If you don't mind sharing, I would love to know what your favorite recipe is.  General ideas are also welcome!


----------



## sattie (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a recipe that I just adapted to using a slow cooker and has become my fav.  Which is my beef stroganoff.  But my use of slow cookers has been limited and have not used it much else except for that and roasts.  So there is my rather narrow view of fav slow cooker recipes.

BTW... Welcome to DC!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2008)

my all time favorite is french onion soup, most any recipe will work, since they usually cook for a long while.

after that maybe bean soup, dried beans, onions celery, sometimes pepper strips, a ham hock or two , garlic in whatever form you like. some times i put in just a little barley to thicken it up. serves a lot of people


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have a favorite but I find I cook chicken thighs a lot in the slow cooker, either with cream of chicken soup or Tomato soup.  I remove the skins first before putting thighs in cooker.


----------



## QSis (Nov 9, 2008)

This is one of my all-time favorites.  Lamb and Lentil Soup Recipe - Lentil Soup Recipe with Lamb Shanks for Crockpot or Slow Cooker

I use 4 lamb shanks, a bag of lentils and one large bunch of Swiss chard.  Verrrrrrry hearty stew!

Babe, your bean soup sounds fantastic!  I love all you put in it!  I think I'll try that with a bag of assorted dry beans and the bone from my smoked shoulder.  Do you put raw or cooked barley in?

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 9, 2008)

Oooh - thanks for that link Qsis!  I'm thinking it will be easily adaptable for me, using turkey drumsticks or thighs in place of lamb shanks, & chicken broth for the beef broth.  Plus, I LOVE Swiss Chard & lentils.  Definitely a must try.


----------



## sattie (Nov 9, 2008)

That does sound good Qsis!!!  Specially now that I am getting more lamb here lately!!!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2008)

QSis said:


> This is one of my all-time favorites. Lamb and Lentil Soup Recipe - Lentil Soup Recipe with Lamb Shanks for Crockpot or Slow Cooker
> 
> I use 4 lamb shanks, a bag of lentils and one large bunch of Swiss chard. Verrrrrrry hearty stew!
> 
> ...


 
i use raw, just be careful not to use to much, it really puffs up. gives it a nutty flaver. i usually use small northern beans.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2008)

QSis said:


> This is one of my all-time favorites.  Lamb and Lentil Soup Recipe - Lentil Soup Recipe with Lamb Shanks for Crockpot or Slow Cooker


Copied and saved, thanks!


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 15, 2008)

TIM, I'm sure you would love this bean recipe I just posted, it is our favorite.




Family favorite crock-pot beans


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 16, 2008)

The three things I fix most in the crock are beans, ribs with BBQ sauce and stew. I do not use a recipe for any of them. What I have is what goes in the pot.


----------



## Tim (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I actually came on looking for a bean slow cooker recipe today, so was delighted with the comments.  Okay, we don't have canned pork with beans here in New Zealand, but I am sure I can invent something!

Sattie - I am yet to try the stroganoff recipe you sent me - beef prices were at an all time high when I went shopping yesterday, so I opted for roasting a chicken instead!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2008)

My favorite is Dottie's Short Ribs. It is an adaptation of a recipe my late sister gave to me years ago. Very good. I posted it on the slow cooker thread some time ago.


----------



## kulikuli (Nov 28, 2008)

my own are: Boeuf Bourgignon, Chili con Carne (without beans), Rogan Josh (curry made with either lamb or beef, marinated in yoghurt), German Sauerbraten.


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 28, 2008)

*Favorite crockpot recipe?*


 I use my crockpot for stews and soups.

My favorite stew is a traditional beef stew that I've tweaked about a dozen times. 

My favorite soup is my chicken-noodle soup.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2008)

I made a split-pea soup for DH recently - not a favorite of mine, but he loved it. It's Alton Brown's recipe: 18 oz. of dried peas, a piece of salt pork, 1 chipotle chile in adobo sauce, 1/2 cup each chopped carrots, onions and celery, 2 quarts chicken broth and 1.5 tbsp. miso paste. Cook on high for 6-8 hours.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 28, 2008)

My recent favorite, rather than the usuals, is an optional canning recipe:

                         Apple Butter (Crockpot) 

7               cups  applesauce -- natural 
  2               cups  apple cider 
  1 1/2           cups  honey 
  1           teaspoon  ground cinnamon 
     1/4      teaspoon  ground cloves -- optional 
     1/2      teaspoon  allspice 

In a large slow cooker, combine all ingredients. Cover and cook on LOW for 14 to 15 hours or until mixture is a deep brown and thickness desired. 

Spoon hot apple butter into hot sterilized Mason jars and seal, then process half-pints or pints 10 minutes in a boiling water bath. 

If you don't want to 'can' it, just put into jars and refrigerate or freeze.

Yield: "8 half-pints" 

I actually used seven (7) 15 oz cans of unsweetened applesauce since I had them on hand.  Unless you have a 5 quart or larger slow cooker you might want to halve the recipe.  I ended with with less than 1/4" from overflowing on mine, but fortunately it reduced down by a third eventually and it simmered on LOW for 2 days and still could have gone another half day or more to thicken properly, but I want my crockpot back so I stopped a little early.  Refrigerated it thickened up a little more and it was soooo good.  The apple cider and spices give it a good kick.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 29, 2008)

GotGarlic - that soup sounds interesting.  Do you have to saute the onions/carrots/celery first or just add them raw to the crockpot?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 29, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> GotGarlic - that soup sounds interesting.  Do you have to saute the onions/carrots/celery first or just add them raw to the crockpot?



Hi, Breezy. The recipe doesn't say to saute them first. I think I did, though - I had some rendered pork fat in the fridge from steaming ribs over the summer before BBQ'ing them, and I'm pretty sure I sauteed them in that for maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## Avlynn (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw some place you can make meatloaf in the crock pot. I was very skeptical but I am also very curious about recipes and food in general so i tried it. You have to make a foil lifting thingy but that was kinda fun. 

Best meatloaf I ever had!

I want to try french onion soup for my next crock pot meal.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

Rotisserie Chicken is good with the Aluminum thingies too. 

                      Rotisserie Chicken (Crockpot) 

Serving Size  : 4     
Preparation Time :0:10 

  1                     roasting chicken -- (choose one that will fit into your crock pot comfortably) 
                        Lawry's Seasoned Salt 
  4             pieces  aluminum foil -- (4-5) rolled into balls 

Crumple up 4-5 foil pieces into balls, or wrap potatoes in foil and place at bottom of crock pot. This will keep the chicken from sitting in it's juices and will make it roast not boil. Plus, if you do it w/ potatoes, you just have to throw together a salad and you're done. 

Rinse chicken and pat dry w/ paper towels. Sprinkle all over generously w/ seasoned salt. 

Place on top of foil balls in crock pot or on the foil covered potatoes. 

Cover and cook on HIGH (very important), for 6 hours or until chicken is done.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

French Onion Soup (Crockpot) 

Serving Size  : 4 

  3              large  onions -- thinly sliced 
     1/2           cup  butter 
  6                     beef bouillon cubes 
  4               cups  hot water 
  1           teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
     1/2      teaspoon  salt 
  4                     french bread slices -- toasted 
     1/4           cup  grated Parmesan cheese 

In large skillet or slow-cooking pot with browning unit, cook onions in butter until lightly browned. 

In a pot, combine browned onions in butter with bouillon, water, Worcestershire sauce, and salt. Cover and cook on low 4 to 6 hours. 

Top each bowl with toasted French bread sprinkled with cheese. Recipe may be doubled, kept hot in slow-cooking pot, and served from pot.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> Rotisserie Chicken is good with the Aluminum thingies too.


How long do you cook the aluminum thingies to make them tender?


----------



## vyapti (Dec 3, 2008)

My favorite slow cooker meals were baked beans and split pea soup.  I had an old-school crock pot.  It was ceramic, cooked low and slow, and was heavy and dense.  This summer, filled with baked beans, I dropped it and cracked it in half.  I haven't bothered to get a new one yet, I'm still mourning.

Baked Beans:
2 lbs dry navy beans, soaked overnight   
2 medium sweet onions, chopped   
2 tbs vegetable oil   
2 cloves garlic   
SAUCE:   
2 1/2 cups  Boiling water   
1/2 cup  light brown sugar   
1/2 cup  molasses   
1/2 cup  ketchup   
1/4 cup  cider vinegar   
1/4 cup  maple syrup   
1 1/2 tsp  dry mustard   
2 tsp  salt   
1 1/2 tsp  freshly ground black pepper   
1 tsp liquid smoke 

 Drain beans. Bring to boil in a large pot of water, remove from heat and let set for 1 hour. 

Meanwhile, saute the onions and garlic in oil and set aside. combine the remaining ingredients and set aside. When the beans are done cooking, drain and pour into a crock pot, set to high. Combine with the onions and sauce and cook on high for 4 hours, stirring occasionally and adding water if necessary.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 3, 2008)

I like doing a taco soup in the slow cooker.  I'll have to search for my recipe when I get home and post it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't have an exact recipe, but Hungarian goulash or beef stew would be my favorite.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

GB said:


> How long do you cook the aluminum thingies to make them tender?


Much longer than the chicken itself, which is desired so they continue to support the chicken, but they will still be so tough that the recommendation is just tossing them after the chicken is done.


----------



## Elo (Dec 31, 2008)

Potato 
Carrot
Leek
Onion
(plus any other stewable veg you like, but nothing too strong)
Chicken thighs (_not_ breasts)
Chicken stock
White wine
Cream
Fresh sage

Dice the veg, mix and layer the cooker base.  Pop the thighs on top, cover with stock, set to low cooking and go to work.  

20-30 minutes before serving, remove the thighs, strip them and return the meat to the pot.  Thicken if necessary (add arrowroot, or just mix roughly) add finely chopped sage, a few glugs of white wine, a bit of cream. Before serving add salt to taste and serve with fresh buttered rolls.  Beautiful.


----------



## Tim (Jan 19, 2009)

vyapti said:


> My favorite slow cooker meals were baked beans and split pea soup. I had an old-school crock pot. It was ceramic, cooked low and slow, and was heavy and dense. This summer, filled with baked beans, I dropped it and cracked it in half. I haven't bothered to get a new one yet, I'm still mourning.
> 
> Baked Beans:
> 2 lbs dry navy beans, soaked overnight
> ...


 

Okay I really like the idea of this - it is from scratch at its best!  I have printed the recipe and stuck it to the fridge!  The ingredients that I don't have are n the shopping list.  I might have to substitute the bean variety though.  I am not sure I can get navy beans locally.  Okay, wikipedia tells me they are aka harricot so I am fine!

Thanks all!


----------



## Dove (Jan 19, 2009)

*hmmm thinking of trying this.

Autumn Pork Chops

4 pork chops
4 small sweet potatoes or yams
4 apples (your favorite kind)
2 white or yellow onions
salt and pepper
cinnamon
brown sugar--optional
apple juice or cider

Slice onions and place in crock pot.
Slice Sweet potoes into thick slices and place on top of onions
sprinkle with a bit of  brown sugar and salt if desired
Trim fat from pork chops and place on top of potatoes..salt and pepperas you see fit.
place sliced apples ( with or with out skin) on top of chops 
sprinkle with a bit of brown sugar and cinnamon if desired
pour in apple juice or cider to cover 1/3 of the mixture.

set crock pot on high for 2 hours then to low to finish. Will take a good 3 hours or more. Depending on how full the pot is. You may need to experiment with your crockpot  size and fullness.*


----------



## fahriye (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the slow cooker for stews, curries and the most of all, for pot roasts. I am going to cook roast beef today. I will seal the joint in a frying pan first in some oil then transfer the beef into the slow cooker to cook slowly.
it is hussle free way of cooking and the meat is tender too.


----------



## Aria (Jan 19, 2009)

*Favorite in the Crock Pot*

fahriye....that is what I like to cook too.      Tim, I printed your baked bean recipe.  Would like to try it.    I raise pole beans in my garden and let a bunch stay on the vine to dry. These beans are now ready to be dried and used for baked beans. They are now sitting in my pantry in a glass jar.

Thanks for the recipe.  Am going to try.  One direction I am not sure....open the slow cooker?   I always thought this should NOT be done?
You disturb the cooking process.  Who knows?     I am going to try your recipe and NOT open the pot.  Will keep you posted on the outcome.  Aria


----------



## GB (Jan 19, 2009)

Aria said:


> One direction I am not sure....open the slow cooker?   I always thought this should NOT be done?
> You disturb the cooking process.  Who knows?


This is generally true, but it is not a hard and fast rule. Recipes can be written were opening the lid is taken into account.


----------



## Bullrem (Jan 19, 2009)

*Crockpot Chocolate Fudge Cake*

If you have two crockpots, while your main dish is cooking, prepare dessert in your other crockpot.

*Crockpot Chocolate Fudge Cake*

1 Chocolate Fudge Cake mix
 1 small box chocolate fudge  pudding
 1/2 cup pecan pieces
 1/3 cup oil
 1 3/4 cup very hot water

 Grease sides of Crockpot, turn on low  heat.   In separate bowl, mix all dry ingredients; pour this into the Crockpot.   Mix oil and water and carefully pour over cake mixture.  Do not stir.  Bake for  4 hours on low.  Enjoy with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2009)

QSis said:


> This is one of my all-time favorites. Lamb and Lentil Soup Recipe - Lentil Soup Recipe with Lamb Shanks for Crockpot or Slow Cooker
> 
> I use 4 lamb shanks, a bag of lentils and one large bunch of Swiss chard. Verrrrrrry hearty stew!
> 
> ...


 

not sure if i answered this or not, i put the barley in raw. it absorbs the flavor of ham and they broth. only use one half of a cup, it really puffs a lot.


----------



## Sedagive (Mar 28, 2009)

Chili Verde.  I just made this for the first time and it came out great.  I found boneless pork shoulder roasts on sale for .99/lb and bought one that was about 3 lbs.  I cut most of the fat off, and rendered it in a big skillet.  While the fat was rendering, I cut the pork into bite size pieces.  Then I browned the pork in the rendered fat and put it into the slow cooker.  I poured a large can of chili verde sauce over the pork, put the lid on and cooked it on low for about 8 hours.  I made a slurry of corn starch and cold water and added it to thicken the sauce.  You can serve it in a bowl like a stew, or in flour tortillas with sour cream, salsa, green onions and grated jack cheese for burritos, or use corn tortillas and make enchiladas.  It was easy and delicious.


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 7, 2011)

Slow cooked Moroccan lamb shanks- to die for!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2011)

Slowcooker Mean Black Bean Soup

Love the original from the back of a Rotel can.  So quick and easy.  This time I threw all the ingredients into the crockpot without sauteeing the carrots, onion, and celery and tweaked the recipe a bit.    

2 cans Rotel (I used Habanero and Cilantro lime), undrained 
1 big can black beans, undrained
 1/2 C. each chopped carrots, celery, onion
 1 C. frozen corn
1 tsp.Chicken boullion (I used Better Than Boullion)
 Small piece of ham, chopped (can omit)
1 tsp. minced garlic
 1 or 2 C. water
 Chopped cilantro to taste  

Throw everything but cilantro into slow cooker on high for a couple hours, then low for awhile, till vegs are tender.  Stir in cilantro.  Serve garnished with shredded cheddar, sour cream, and crushed tortilla chips.  This freezes well.  About 8 servings.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

I don't really like a crock pot, but I do use it for this recipe I posted a while back...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f14/crock-pot-kalua-pig-65081.html


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 11, 2011)

Max Sutton said:
			
		

> I use my crockpot for stews and soups.
> 
> My favorite stew is a traditional beef stew that I've tweaked about a dozen times.
> 
> My favorite soup is my chicken-noodle soup.



I know this was posted a long time ago but I was wondering if you would share your recipe for your beef stew?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2011)

wow, some good old names and recipes in this thread.

my crock pot most requested are my split pea soup with ham (using up leftover ham bone from the previous days roast), sacriligeous spicy vinegar pulled pork (no bark, so don't bite), french lamb neck stew, and pork rib end roast with apple and butter gravy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 11, 2011)

I love to use the crock pot for buttermilk chicken. But, the recipe I wish I could find again (I made it once, a photocopy out of a friend's cookbook, but she has almost as many as I do, so finding it will be next to impossible--I might find it someday), was Norwegian Fisherman's Stew. This had a beef base, round steak/stew meat, carrots, onions, anchovies, and I can't remember what else. It was to die for! I seem to remember it was in a Horizon's series...I can see the "border" on the page, but I can't remember much else other than it sounded good, I made it it in the crockpot and it was flipping good.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 11, 2011)

The last thing I made in mine was some store bought meatballs 2 jars of alfredo sauce 3 cans of mushrooms and a bag of sun-dried tomatoes. I have made this in our RV on several occasions. It is easy/tasty and holds well. We usually make it if we are going to be away all day and don't want to worry about having to be home (at camp) at a certain time. Some pre-cooked penne on hand makes it even easier.


----------



## gabagoo (Oct 11, 2011)

kulikuli said:


> my own are: Boeuf Bourgignon, Chili con Carne (without beans), Rogan Josh (curry made with either lamb or beef, marinated in yoghurt), German Sauerbraten.



would love the lamb rogan josh recipe ..... please?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 11, 2011)

gabagoo said:
			
		

> would love the lamb rogan josh recipe ..... please?



These are names I'm not familiar with, some of the other forum folks will remember them.  Chances are you may not get a response, as the poster may no longer be on the board.

Some lovely recipes though!


----------



## Dartssnake (Oct 12, 2011)

*One-Pot-Meal*

I call this my Polish One-Pot Luck.

I rinse a bag or container of fresh sauerkraut (Homemade is best) by putting it in a large bowl, covering with water, then quickly into a collander and into the slow cooker, topped with a scattering of caraway seeds and a touch of garlic powder and onion powder. I follow that with sandwich-length kielbasa and/or hot dogs (for the kids), and top it all off with frozen pierogies (any type or kind work). I set the cooker on High and wait as long as I can hold out before digging in...  On the side I saute' some sliced onions in butter, for topping the pierogies, and sliced rolls for the kielbasa and hot dogs. Ketchup, mustard and horseradish round out the table.


----------



## Aria (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I have posted this one before...it is still a favorite: 
2 2 1/2 to 3 pound ready to cook broiler fryer chicken cut up
1/4 cup all purpose flour
2 tablespooons cooking oil
1 6 ounce can frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons catsup
1 tablespoon vinegar
2 tablespoons cold water
2 tablespoons cornstarch
Hot cooked brown rice

Combine the flour with salt , coat chicken thoroughly. Brown chicken pieces on all sides in hot oil (IRON SKILLET), Transfer to crock pot. Stir together the lemonade,brown sugar, catsup and vinegar pour over chicken.

Cook high 3 to 4 hours. Serve chicken over brown rice. Makes 6 servings.

Regards, Aria


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aria said:
			
		

> "Aria's Crock Pot Lemon Chicken"


 
Thank you Aria! This looks absolutely delicious! I've put it into my "Personal Recipes Cookbook, in MasterCook.


----------



## Timsforgiven (Oct 25, 2011)

*Rotisserie Chicken (Crockpot)*



mcnerd said:


> Rotisserie Chicken is good with the Aluminum thingies too.
> 
> Rotisserie Chicken (Crockpot)
> 
> ...


Do you peel the potatoes first or wrap them in the foil un-peeled?


----------



## Pichet (Nov 22, 2011)

*Slow cooked Moroccan Lamb*



SadieBaby. said:


> Slow cooked Moroccan lamb shanks- to die for!



Hey Sadie, 

I am brand news to the forum and was looking through slow cooker recipes and saw your suggestion for the slow cooked Moroccan lamb shanks!! that sounds so amazing! 
How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Pichet (Nov 22, 2011)

Aria said:


> I think I have posted this one before...it is still a favorite:
> 2 2 1/2 to 3 pound ready to cook broiler fryer chicken cut up
> 1/4 cup all purpose flour
> 2 tablespooons cooking oil
> ...



WOW lemonade concentrate!! never heard of that before!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 26, 2011)

Timsforgiven said:


> Do you peel the potatoes first or wrap them in the foil un-peeled?


 I don't think it matters.  I read a recipe where you scrubbed the potatoes, left the skins on and wrapped in foil.

My favorite is corned beef, potatoes and cabbage in the crock-pot.  I also always my beef and pork roasts in the crock.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 26, 2011)

*TNT Corned Beef and Cabbage for the Crock-pot*

*DINNER*


2 lbs small red potatoes
1 1/2 cups fresh baby carrots
1 medium onion, cut into 8 wedges
1 (2 -2 1/2 lb) corned beef brisket, with seasonings packet
2 cups apple juice
8 pieces cabbage, thin wedges
*HORSERADISH SAUCE*


1 tablespoon horseradish (more or less to taste)
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup mayo
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
2 teaspoons dijon mustard
*Directions:*


Place potatoes, carrots and onion in 5 to 6-1/2 quart slow cooker. Top with corned beef brisket; sprinkle with contents of seasoning packet. Add apple juice and enough water to just cover brisket.
Cover; cook on Low setting 10 to 12 hours.
About 40 minutes before serving, remove beef from slow cooker; place on serving platter and cover to keep warm.
Add cabbage wedges to vegetables and broth in slow cooker. Increase heat setting to High; cover and cook 30 to 35 minutes longer or until cabbage is crisp-tender.
Meanwhile, in small bowl, combine all horseradish sauce ingredients; mix well.
To serve, cut corned beef across grain into thin slices. With slotted spoon, remove vegetables from slow cooker.
Serve corned beef and vegetables with sauce


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> *TNT Corned Beef and Cabbage for the Crock-pot*
> 
> *DINNER*
> 
> ...



VB!  I copied this one into it's own thread!


----------



## mmyap (Nov 7, 2012)

My contribution to the crock-pot page started out as a dutch oven recipe called "No Peek."  

Sauce is:

2 cans cream of mushroom (yes, a soup can recipe)
1 pkg lipton onion soup mix
1/2 cup red wine

Don't let the salt worry you.  It mixes and dilutes with the meat juice.  

Mix all that together and pour on top of about 2 lbs stew meat.  The original recipe didn't call for it but I always add an onion, carrots and potato's.  

It's a deceptive little recipe.  Serve with crusty bread or on top of rice.  

Really nice on those long, cold winter nights in Hawaii. =o)

BTW, I tried a crockpot meatloaf recipe I found on this site somewhere.  Awesome!  It was so nice and moist and flavorful.  Thanks to whomever posted that.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds lovely, thanks MM


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2012)

mmyap said:


> My contribution to the crock-pot page started out as a dutch oven recipe called "No Peek."
> 
> Sauce is:
> 
> ...


 Over rice? With crusty Italian or French bread and butter? How about a green salad? Thanks for sharing
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would certainly have this one with rice


----------

